# carer wanted



## helenc (Mar 30, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how to find a carer for my mother in chiclana de la frontera. We are moving there later this year and are taking my mother with us. Would like to hire someone (cash in hand ) to help care for my mother. Mainly sit with her a few hours a week so we can go out from time to time. Preferably with some qualifications not a degree, and speaks a little english if poss.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

helenc said:


> Can anyone tell me how to find a carer for my mother in chiclana de la frontera. We are moving there later this year and are taking my mother with us. Would like to hire someone (cash in hand ) to help care for my mother. Mainly sit with her a few hours a week so we can go out from time to time. Preferably with some qualifications not a degree, and speaks a little english if poss.


you do realise 'cash in hand' isn't legal?


that said - I dare say if you advertised in the local paper you get someone, or ask around local bars


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> you do realise 'cash in hand' isn't legal?
> 
> 
> that said - I dare say if you advertised in the local paper you get someone, or ask around local bars


So if a baby sitter or someone sitting with and keeping an eye on someone for a few €'s for a small bit of cash isn't legal then how do they do it legally in Spain?
I think it's normal for friends and family etc to do this for eachother without running to to tax office to explain these tiny amounts of money!
But of course I'm just having another bit of a dig at the autonomo costs!
But surly this kind of very part time and small amounts should be exempt! (probably not tho)?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Muddy said:


> So if a baby sitter or someone sitting with and keeping an eye on someone for a few €'s for a small bit of cash isn't legal then how do they do it legally in Spain?
> I think it's normal for friends and family etc to do this for eachother without running to to tax office to explain these tiny amounts of money!
> But of course I'm just having another bit of a dig at the autonomo costs!
> But surly this kind of very part time and small amounts should be exempt! (probably not tho)?


It depends. If a family member or friend is doing it and its for a bit of extra money on an inforaml basis, then ok. The problems rise tho when you are employing someone to do a job. This then needs to be registered somewhere if only for "health and safety" reasons. Imagine worse case scenarios and you'll see what I mean????

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Muddy said:


> So if a baby sitter or someone sitting with and keeping an eye on someone for a few €'s for a small bit of cash isn't legal then how do they do it legally in Spain?
> I think it's normal for friends and family etc to do this for eachother without running to to tax office to explain these tiny amounts of money!
> But of course I'm just having another bit of a dig at the autonomo costs!
> But surly this kind of very part time and small amounts should be exempt! (probably not tho)?


Yes - bits and pieces of work like that can be exempt. I'll try to find a link...


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

This shows that some types of non-regular, small earners are exempt from autonomo...



> The only people who are exempt from paying social security are those that the law recognises as not employed nor self-employed, in the sense of regularly offering their services as a main occupation. These are people paid for some irregular, occasional activity or even one off events. An example might be an academic on a salary paid for occasional speaking engagements outside the university.
> 
> No one earning more than the Spanish minimum wage or Salario Minimo Interprofesional or "SMI" which is currently set at €641,50 a month can avoid paying social security and it should be noted that:
> 
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Muddy said:


> So if a baby sitter or someone sitting with and keeping an eye on someone for a few €'s for a small bit of cash isn't legal then how do they do it legally in Spain?
> I think it's normal for friends and family etc to do this for eachother without running to to tax office to explain these tiny amounts of money!
> But of course I'm just having another bit of a dig at the autonomo costs!
> But surly this kind of very part time and small amounts should be exempt! (probably not tho)?


ad hoc babysitting isn't quite the same as what the OP appears to want though....

I agree that very small amounts _ought to be_ exempt - but they aren't really are they? - although I'm sure teens doing a bit of babysitting aren't _really_ expected to declare

eta - ahh so according to jimenato's link, _real_ ad hoc work _is_ exempt......... I wonder how they know if you are earning over the limit :confused2:


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I'd want to pay extra for someone with experience (maybe not qualified as such) but who works legally just for peace of mind and legal recourse should something go wrong.

Cash in hand and they have an accident where do you stand? Looking after your mom needs to be done right so you and the carer are covered by law (and insurance).

I do sympathise as I've been in your position myself and fully understand your need for some time away to recharge your own batteries but think hard on how you do it.

I sincerely hope it all works out for you all.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bob_bob said:


> I'd want to pay extra for someone with experience (maybe not qualified as such) but who works legally just for peace of mind and legal recourse should something go wrong.
> 
> Cash in hand and they have an accident where do you stand? Looking after your mom needs to be done right so you and the carer are covered by law (and insurance).
> 
> ...



thats my point - without the security of a formal carer - who knows, what if they steal, break something, dont show.......... or worse???

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

helenc said:


> Can anyone tell me how to find a carer for my mother in chiclana de la frontera. We are moving there later this year and are taking my mother with us. Would like to hire someone (cash in hand ) to help care for my mother. Mainly sit with her a few hours a week so we can go out from time to time. Preferably with some qualifications not a degree, and speaks a little english if poss.


To answer the OPs question...

You could try Age Concern España. Even of they don't operate in your area they may be able to point you in the right direction.
_ACASA was launched in 2011 as a Partnership Project between Age Concern España, The British Embassy and Age UK._
_It is a National Charity that runs Public Awareness Programs and provides information and advice in English on integration into Spanish life and issues affecting the over 50s._
http://acespana.org/acasa/

Or get in touch with the town hall. They often organise training courses for things like carers and may have a list of people available for work and there may be somebody who speaks English - a long shot, but...


----------



## Karen58 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Carer*



helenc said:


> Can anyone tell me how to find a carer for my mother in chiclana de la frontera. We are moving there later this year and are taking my mother with us. Would like to hire someone (cash in hand ) to help care for my mother. Mainly sit with her a few hours a week so we can go out from time to time. Preferably with some qualifications not a degree, and speaks a little english if poss.


Hi, Sorry cannot help you but be very careful about paying cash in hand. It is now against Spanish law I believe paying cash. I have read in a Costa Blanca newspaper that raids were done on employers paying cash to employees in Javea and they were charged and fined. If you employ someone you are now meant to provide a contract and pay the charges due to the state.


----------



## javierch (Aug 2, 2012)

I imagine you can contract directly from one of the care agencies that social services use for all the old and disabled people using the dependencia system.I imagine the social worker can give you the details of the agencies,etc and hopefully some of the carers may speak a bit of English.
If it is casual work word of mouth ,speaking with friends,etc ,someone may know of somebody with good references but obviously it is better,safer through an agency.


----------



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

I think it would be difficult for authorities to prove this was a cash in hand situation - a bit like babysitting or something. It could just be a family friend doing a favour.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

I find the arguments about what if something happened valid but come on, she is going to be working in someone's home as a carer totally out of site. I do not think that is the taxman's priority right now with cash in hand for a few hours baby sitting or whatever.

They are going to be visting bars/restaurants/building sites etc.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

maxd said:


> I find the arguments about what if something happened valid but come on, she is going to be working in someone's home as a carer totally out of site. I do not think that is the taxman's priority right now with cash in hand for a few hours baby sitting or whatever.
> 
> They are going to be visting bars/restaurants/building sites etc.


 No but sadly, cash in hand can mean that any damn fool can be looking after someone. They could steal, they could snoop, they could cause damage, they could mistreat, they could have mental health issues........ they could simply be unqualified and you have absolutely no redress if something bad happened!!

Jo xxx


----------

